# ?food?



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey, i was wondering what the best food for rats is? And what is the recalls for the food? Just wondering!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Lab blocks tend to be the best to go for. 

This website gives an overview of what is good and what isn't. There are some links at the bottom of this website too: http://ratguide.com/care/nutrition/diet.php

Many people in the USA tend to use the subees diet, some use this alongside lab blocks I think: http://www.ratsrule.com/diet.html

The shunamite diet is the UK version: http://www.shunamiterats.co.uk/shunamite.shtml

What are you currently feeding your rats?


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

Vita Hamster. The pet store lady said just use that.....and these blocks things she gave me but i dont no wat they are called


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh and is aspin shavings good for rats?


----------



## foxisaslyone (Apr 5, 2009)

don't feed seed type of feed is what i have been told. I feed rat lab blocks and fresh foods. I think you need to do more research for your babies and start changing to a better set up. that is my personal opinion


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok i been giving my girls other fresh food i keep that in there cage so they dont get hungery at night! thanks tho


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Don't feed them hamster food, they aren't hamsters. It won't meet their dietary requirements. 

Have a read through those links I previously posted and get a good lab block.


----------



## foxisaslyone (Apr 5, 2009)

in reply to the aspen being a good bedding. i believe it is. I suggest a product like cel-sorb or carefresh. that is what i use and have used since owning ratties.


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

i got it [aspin] from petsmart and they said its ok it aint like pine it is way better


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

Stace87 said:


> Don't feed them hamster food, they aren't hamsters. It won't meet their dietary requirements.
> 
> Have a read through those links I previously posted and get a good lab block.



wat kind of food do you use ??? ????


----------



## foxisaslyone (Apr 5, 2009)

Lab rat blocks. That is what I use. KayTee Makes some. Just look for that I believe petco offers some. I think that is where I got mine.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

my_ratters said:


> wat kind of food do you use ??? ????


Pets at Home rat nuggets. They also get cereals, pasta, fruit/veg at times. 



foxisaslyone said:


> Lab rat blocks. That is what I use. KayTee Makes some. Just look for that I believe petco offers some. I think that is where I got mine.


Kaytee isn't a good quality lab block from what I've heard - it's one of the worst apparently.


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

Stace87 said:


> my_ratters said:
> 
> 
> > wat kind of food do you use ??? ????
> ...





Where do you get nuggets? and what kind of cereals?


----------



## foxisaslyone (Apr 5, 2009)

I supplement with alot of fresh foods. most of the lab blocks are in her hiding spots. I will look for a better block. 

Josie gets cereals, pastas, veggies, fruit, and once to twice a week she gets a meat of sorts. I vary alot with what I am working with in the kitchen.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

my_ratters said:


> Where do you get nuggets? and what kind of cereals?


The nuggets are from Pets at Home, but I don't think you're in the UK? Cereals are pretty much any that aren't high in sugar/fat.


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

no i am not in UK i am in mo


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

stace87 one of the website you gave me said i can use rabbit food do you think thats good for them?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

my_ratters said:


> stace87 one of the website you gave me said i can use rabbit food do you think thats good for them?


Are you referring to the Shunamite diet? You are not in the UK anyway, so those particular ingredients may be unavailable to you. The Shunamite diet is used by many rat owners in the UK - yes it's fine.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

In the UK, the shunamite diet can be made up PARTLY (a low percentage) of rabbit food. But this is often substituted out for other grains and cereals.

I would really encourage using just a good quality lab block and substitute with fresh fruit and veg.


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

Ration1802 said:


> In the UK, the shunamite diet can be made up PARTLY (a low percentage) of rabbit food. But this is often substituted out for other grains and cereals.
> 
> I would really encourage using just a good quality lab block and substitute with fresh fruit and veg.



ok i'll do that but do i just put the fruit and veggies in there cage? will it get bad? do i give it to them frozen?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I give fruit in the evening and leave them to it over night. By morning I usually take what hasn't been eaten out so it doesn't spoil.

It doesn't need to be frozen. But you do need to make sure the fruits you feed are safe for them to eat.


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

wat about ornges?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

This is something you should take the time to read;

http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,3079.0.html

As for oranges, you can give it to girls. But it's not advised for boys as it contains d-limonene which has been linked to kidney cancer. As male rats often have kidney problems, it's best to avoid it completely


----------

